
Samsung Galaxy 7.. Grenade? - uaygsfdbzf
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/hBVwX3VXIFTOp42vNNJNo7WsPW2QFS845qw_UEPNL9WUe-0qvSFQiFsGMXgIxiP9YJz-wImt1A=w1920-h1080-rw-no
======
jaytaylor
Can't see anything on an iPhone, I've got no idea what this is.

